# Transit Police



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Anyone have insight into what the Transit Police (formerly MBTA Police) plan to do in terms of hiring in the not too distant future?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Not entirely sure but there is an MBTA class currently in their academy


----------



## sm5879 (Feb 27, 2005)

The Transit Police actually have 2 classes running right now-and they plan for the next to start in July or August so they'll be hiring again for that class.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

So for the class that is going to start in either July or August, the ppl that took the test on April 30th won't have a chance?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The test on April 30th will not be "valid" until the standings are available, in late August or September or whenever it is. That means that the (July or August) Transit class will be hired off the "old" or current exam which was administered in 2003. If you did not take the exam in 2003, no, it's safe to say you will NOT be considered.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks! so i should be safe going to tech school with the air national guard and back, and still waiting LOL


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

For those of you wondering, Chief Carter is hoping to hire 200 T police officers in the next 2 years. I recently went through their hiring process but lost the spot to a disabled vet. 

It is not advisable to select the MBTA Police as one of your choices unless you are a veteran or speak a foreign language. Preferably Spanish or Haitian creole. I believe Vets and DVets make up the first four or five hundred applicants on the T police waiting list. Hope that helps.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

You see USMCMP5811, its always good to ask. Beside i like to see you mad!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

MBTA job sucks. I know a few officers that managed to ESCAPE and lateral out of there. They don't want you to do much police work and admin does not have your back. Oh yeah, if you think that you'll get the academy, do a year and lateral think again. The MBTA chief will not sign the transfer. SO you have to quit and get picked up by the other department.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

j809";p="65677 said:


> MBTA job sucks. I know a few officers that managed to ESCAPE and lateral out of there. They don't want you to do much police work and admin does not have your back. Oh yeah, if you think that you'll get the academy, do a year and lateral think again. The MBTA chief will not sign the transfer. SO you have to quit and get picked up by the other department.


There is some truth to what he just said. They really don't want you to do much police work in terms of setting speedtraps or pulling people over. 2 million patrons go through the transit system every day. Twenty percent of them have warrants.

They want you to focus mostly on MBTA property. While they have chapter90 and jurisdiction in over 175 cities and towns they'll frown on you if you start issuing too many citations. I know a guy that was reprimended for pulling over and citing a motorist with an expired sticker. His superiors told him that's not his primary function and to let the locals handle minor things like that.

As for the chief not signing lateral transfers I don't believe that's true. Since Carter's been chief I know of 6 officers that transferred to Malden, and Cambridge.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I have a friend who is a MBTA Police Officer and he tells me that he does very well in the department. He makes very good money, and there is always plenty of detail work to go around. When we hang out, his phone is always going off for details. I believe the "T" Police have there hands full when it comes to protecting the rails and the transit system and all that travel those lines, they deal with kids who hang out at the "T" stations, drunks, homeless, fights, accidents. They have as much Police activity as any large Police Dept. I'm on the current "T" Police list and I hope I get on. I could see myself doing it for a long time. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Roger USMCMP5811


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I know a guy that had 17+ years on at MIT and a sergeant to boot who gave it all up to go to the T. Bully for him!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ProudAmerican";p="65704 said:


> [ 2 million patrons go through the transit system every day. Twenty percent of them have warrants.
> 
> .


400,000 people riding the T daily w/warrants? You better get busy cowboy! I didn't know WMS held so many!
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

mitpo62, so why did that sgt leave for the T anyway?


----------

